

Take a Vacation to Read - philip1209
https://www.philipithomas.com/reading-vacation/

======
zrail
I did this two weeks ago and it was glorious. I only read one book and started
another (REAMDE and Titan: The Life of John D. Rockefeller, respectively) but
at the end I felt refreshed and ready to get back to work. Highly recommended.

